

Introducing Bwoken, UIAutomation test runner - listrophy
http://bendyworks.com/geekville/lab_projects/2012/4/introducing-bwoken

======
yzap
Besides being incredibly slick, this looks very useful! I definitely will try
this out with the tests we are writing for our iPhone app.

